# All-time best horse music videos



## Wolfhorse15 (Sep 28, 2011)

*the horse videos*


*



*
*



*
*



*


----------



## Wolfhorse15 (Sep 28, 2011)

*another horse video*


----------



## Wolfhorse15 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Dala *

The song by Dala is very nice.


----------

